# bad day



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

so in the last couple days around here there has been VERY heavy rain so im blaming that right now, after a large water change on my 220g today, i had to endure the severe misfortune of 1/2 of my tanks in habitents, ending up floating an hour after the waterchange

casualties so far 

my 7yr old 14" senegal bichir
my 5yr old 16" black ghost knife
and my 2yr old 6" short body albino bichir

surviving them through this tragedy are my;
18" clown knife
8" senegal bichir
14" rope fish
6" Australian blue crayfish 

just at a loss for words dont know what happend or how it happend but it just plain sucks


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!! 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow sorry for a tough day man!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

a sad day indeed.
sorry for your loss.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ouch  Sorry to hear the great loss. 

May worth checking if the city spiked their chlorine on the same day.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost 3 of my favourite fishes about a year and a half ago due to feeding them some bad prawns. I know how you feel ...I was in tears.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I feel your pain. I lost one of my largest Peacock Bass the other night and buried him Wednesday night.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I am deeply saddened by your loss.

Were you using and water conditioners or other means of filtering your water change to remove chlorine or other additives the city may have added?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

When it rains, i try to remind myself not to do any water changes. I had the same issue last day, was pouring water in the bucket and noticed there were so much chlorine that I couldn't see the bottom of a 5g bucket! But no lost inhabitants...

Sorry for your loss


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

im on a well so heavy heavy rains can effect my watertable... thats what im attributing it to Thank you everyone

i shall be burying my fish tomorrow


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Had a similar probablem once, has a perfectly healthy severum and a few cories go from great to horrible in a matter of meer hours the cories were fine after another water change the next day but i lost the severum a few days later.. im on city water though but someone actually got intouch with the city and ey said that when it rains sometimes they add extra clorine to compensate but it shouldnt affect humans but i guess it was to much for the severum to handle =[


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

feeding time came around tonight n it kinda hit me  this sucks.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The PH GH KH all fluctuate when it rains~ =/ good luck, lets just hope it doesn't happen again~~


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

aww.. thats so bad  sorry buddy... maybe the chlorines up? Otherwise i really dont know what it could be :S what do you use to refill your tanks?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

im on a well no chlorine, i have a water table thats mineral content/ph can fluxuate after heavy rains


----------

